# menopause and IBS



## dgc64 (May 22, 2009)

Hello, I am wondering if there are any women here at menopause age who have been having any troubling issues with their IBS, and what they've done to alleviate it. I was always IBS-D since my teens but now that I've been going through menopause I've noticed some constipation issues as well. I can go maybe 3 or 4 days without a BM and then I'll have a normal one, and then it seems like my IBS-D will start flaring up. Some days it goes like this: I'll have a normal BM and then later on in the day I'll start having awful cramps and gassiness and I won't feel better until the D hits, maybe once or twice and then I'm ok. And some days I'll start having the cramps and it'll feel like I'm going to have the D but then it feels like I can't go?? And it'll last a couple of hours with the pain getting worse until I finally do have D...just debilitates me all day. But it has made me very anxious, as I work a full time job and really hate dealing with this on top of the usual menopause symptoms. I have always taken the Caltrate regimen for my IBS-D but cut down on it when I noticed the C starting, and added some Benefiber to my diet. Some days, it feels like nothing helps. I don't currently take any OTC meds to regulate it, or any prescription ones, either. Thank you in advance!


----------



## grumpytum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi I'm not menopausal yet (though suspect am in or approaching peri-menopause) and my IBS symptoms have changed and worsened also. I was reading a book recently that stated that more females than males are reported as suffering form IBS and that partially it is down to hormones. A lot of woman suffer worse IBS when they have their period and also when entering menopause.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi dgc--and welcome back. although sorry you had to come back because of symptoms getting worse.

i'm 62. post menopause. i do not have ibs. i have slow transit constipation and a number of other gastro problems as well--but never D. my C definitely got worse during perimenopause and hasn't gotten any better unfortunately.

i agree with grumpytum--i've read the same things...

hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## dgc64 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you, both! Not fun to suffer, but at least i know I'm not alone in this...that's a big relief in itself. I guess it's time for me to step up my IBS prevention regimen again, although some days it feels like even that doesn't help.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i hear you...some days it seems like nothing helps. take care..


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I am so glad I found this post. I am a 49 year old peri menopausal female. I have IBS-C and had it pretty much under control until recently. I still have a bowel movement everyday, but am having more problems with complete evacuation than before. At present, my regular regimen of probiotics and nightly cocktail of activia, benefiber and prunes is not working as it use to. I still have a bowel movement everyday, but am not evacuating completely. If you like to talk, please let me know and I will send you my email.


----------



## katieblue (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello ladies, thanks all for sharing, I'm sorry but I am brand new, and a 47 year old woman, and your posts caught my eye, maybe you can make sense of my situation... I still have regular periods but my last period was about a week early--- And I was diagnosed recently with IBS WITHOUT a colonoscopy.... I have NEVER had intestinal disorders at all, not even heart burn... It all started about 6 weeks ago, I ate a LARGE amount of 7-layer bean dip, a LOT! All eaten over a two day period (it was good!)- also had lots of raw Almonds which I thought were good for you. Then about 2-3 days later I got EXTREMELY BLOATED and was having lots of mild stomach cramping, not a lot of gas, but my stomach just boated out. It was very weird as I had never had any stomach problems and always eaten anything I wanted to. I am about 40 pounds overweight though. I ended up going to the ER and they tested everything, my liver, kidneys, heart, ER doc did a VERY QUICK ultrasound to check my Galbladder, and ovaries... ER Doc sent me home with GasEx and Beano, and told me to start FODMAP diet... But he did NOT diagnose me... Bloating lasted a few days - Then I started my menstrual cycle. And my LOWER RIGHT abdomen seemed more bloated and a little tender... And over my 5 day period (menstruation) it really bothered me NOTE - I HAVE NEVER GOTTEN BAD PERIODS< NOR HAVE I HAD MANY CRAMPS, my periods have always been pretty ok. So having a lower right abdominal cramping and bloating was WEIRD.... Then my lymph area on my groin (especially the right groin area lymph area) felt "FULL", not painfull, but just bloated too... Then over the next two weeks I called my new assigned GP and she was very dismissive. I came in again especially regarding this lymphatic fullness (not pain, no bumps or anything just FULLNESS in the lymph groin area, full feeling, maybe it is trying to detox my system??), Doc checked me again, She checked my abdomen AGAIN and checked my lymph areas near my groin, found nothing... Told me again she thinks it's IBS.... Told me to keep exercizing and do FODMAP diet.... And she did not seem concerned... So I went to the Gyno. Gyno doc manually examined me, said all seemed normal, and did a PAP. PAP came back normal... Urinalisis came back normal... All tests have come back normal. I have had TWO PERIODS since this all started, and the last one started EARLY with MORE LOWER RIGHT BLOATING AND WEIRD FEELING, so maybe this is a PRE-MENOPAUSAL THING? I have NOT had a vaginal Ultrasound yet which I think I want next, NO X-Rays yet, and no CT scans... Also NO colonoscopy either -- and I have had friends tell me that Galbladder problems are hard to diagnose... FODMAP has seemed to help, but the right side abdominal bloating and FULL feeling with the LYMPH fullness drives me nuts. And I have had diahrea on and off for a week now. One Doc I spoke with last week wants a stool sample to test for Giardia ----- So I am doing that now. I am SOOO FRUSTRATED =( Has ANYONE experienced this fullness and bloated feeling in the LYMPH areas? Any advise or comments very much appreciated, thank you. Katie


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Maybe you got food poisoning? Research from Cedar-Sinai and Dr. Pimentel (the leading doctor on IBS) states that there is a link between food poisoning and IBS.


----------

